# Hobbies you do with your children



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Just curious what people do outside of dogs with there kids, also what people are getting there kids for the holidays. My son is 4.5 years old and this is what we are doing. We do RC nitro and battery cars / trucks. Its actually alot of fun, can be expensive but relatively cheap for replacement parts.

Have these two trucks now this one is mine
http://www.traxxas.com/products/models/nitro/4907tmaxx33

This one is his
http://www.traxxas.com/products/models/electric/3908emaxxbrushless

This is a new one he is getting for christmas
http://www.traxxas.com/products/models/electric/6807slash4X4ultimate

Probally get one of these for him come warm weather time being that the other one he destroyed LOL
http://www.traxxas.com/products/models/marine/5708spartan


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

^ My oldest when he was maybe...4ish? He enjoys riding horses a lot.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Socializing him to horse shit









He is an early learner


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I;m waiting to the moment Dennis will asks for his own puppy \\/ He loves being around our live stock: pigs, turkeys, chickens (he has his own), Chrissie is still to young.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

If I had children, I would take them to concerts, every week!

Music is the food of life and should be cultured and enjoyed from a young age.


----------



## Kerry Foose (Feb 20, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> If I had children, I would take them to concerts, every week!
> 
> Music is the food of life and should be cultured and enjoyed from a young age.



Right on 8)
We do a music festival here on the farm every June because we feel the same.
Plus we do the farm thing, and horses are a part of that too - see pic.
and this is what the poor kid is reduced to for fun around here, lol.

http://www.youtube.com/user/pnhnut#p/u/19/veBOEMkKmOY


This year for Christmas we made a home made gingerbread shed...lmao, we figured next year we can shoot for an actual gingerbread house...but hey ya have to start somewhere right?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Kerry Foose said:


> Right on 8)
> We do a music festival here on the farm every June because we feel the same.
> Plus we do the farm thing, and horses are a part of that too - see pic.
> and this is what the poor kid is reduced to for fun around here, lol.
> ...


Way to go!

I'd also have them spend their time learning to ride horses well, as well as doing the chores to a good standard. Education...education...education LOL :grin:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I take my boys shooting, riding dirtbikes, riding the Polaris RZRSs, we play with the puppies, my oldest son really wants to learn karate (I think because his 13 month younger brother beats him up):grin: 
They both love guns (they call them Daddy's pow pows) The 3 year old wants to shoot a cat...........I have no idea where he may have learned that.8)
They like to tease the puppies with a buggy whip and a rag while the puppies are backtied, I hope they dont get bored of that over the next 20 years or so.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Kids are grown now. When the girls were little I was an assistant coach for their softball teams. They also showed dogs in the breed ring, Jr handling:-& and OB.
I worked nights when my son was growing up but we hunted with the terriers together then we worked on cars together. I gave him my 55 Chevy a few yrs back and he's still adding to that.
I tinker with a 87 Caprice wagon and my daughters said to be sure and put my TOD on that with the son's name cause they don't want to be seen hauling it to the junk yard. :roll: Wimmins!


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Planning on going hiking next spring/fall (summer is too hot) with the baby. This was our trip to cut down his first Christmas Tree, he couldn't move real well with all the layers:mrgreen::mrgreen::


Had our GSD not passed, I'm convinced his first word would have been "Boss":




So now he has to settle for terrorizing the occasional puppy:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

That is one happy little guy Megan . Wish my kids were that comfortable around dogs .


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Other than just letting her be a kid and the basics (teaching her to read, mind her manners, etc., etc.) . . .

I've taken my daughter to Polly's for dog training a few times. She has a little kid's acoustic guitar and I keep my guitars around that I let her "help" me play. I'd like to get her into (or at least teach her to safely handle) guns when she's older. I also plan on getting her into Judo and maybe Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu when she's old enough. They're all things I appreciate and enjoy that I think are worth exposing to her. It's up to her whether or not she takes to them, I'm certainly not going to force it on her. She's three, so for now I'm of the opinion that I should just make things available to her and let her curiosity drive her toward whatever is appealing to her.

-Cheers


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

My chldren are grown and now there are the grandchildren. My son just returned on Monday from his year deployment to Iraq so we are catching up. Daughter is finishing up her 3rd year in culinary college. My two were very active in every possible sport, particularly my son, and my daughter played in the school orchestra (violin) for 8 years. They were both over-achievers. It was hard to keep up, but Hubby and I never missed a performance or game. Neither of the kids are "dog folks' like their mom, but they indured my passion anyway. Time flies by so fast when they are young, so fellow dog folks, spend every possible minute you can with them.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Guns are our next step, but I don't feel my 7 year old has the common sense enough to learn to use one safely yet, even with supervision. We'll see, I have my youth model .22 here and I"ll take it to AZ with me and use it at my grandfathers range.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Gave my son the Winchester 410 I started hunting with . He will start gun safety classes after hockey season . Other then bringing all 3 of my kids fishing that's it for hobbies . 

I think bringing my kids (13[boy)], 12[girl] and 10[girl]) to there softball , soccer , volley ball and hockey stuff is my hobby . It's hectic but alot of fun . 

My 2 oldest could really give afart about dog stuff . The girl is an animal lover but not into what Bingo does . My youngest wants to be a K9 Handler , for now , but I think she's got more promise in MMA . She's tough .


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Gave my son the Winchester 410 I started hunting with . He will start gun safety classes after hockey season . Other then bringing all 3 of my kids fishing that's it for hobbies .
> 
> I think bringing my kids (13[boy)], 12[girl] and 10[girl]) to there softball , soccer , volley ball and hockey stuff is my hobby . It's hectic but alot of fun .
> 
> My 2 oldest could really give afart about dog stuff . The girl is an animal lover but not into what Bingo does . My youngest wants to be a K9 Handler , for now , but I think she's got more promise in MMA . She's tough .


Thats cool glad to hear that other people on here kids are going to be playing hockey I use to play a good bit up north and actually found the pavillion indoor rink. my Son had to be 4 so we are all good for some rock em sock em hockey should be cool.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

My town is great for raising kids. There are lots of kids doing the mechanized stuff Mike mentioned around these parts...dirt biking, snowmobiling and so on...but there is lots of unmechanized fun too.

The kids here are seriously talented because they have grown up with it. 

Here is a summer demo vid made by a local high school student, featuring some kids fooling around enjoying life in the valley.

Mike Suttle watch what they do to the cat!

Tammy or Jeff, if you see this it might inspire you to make a video as well as a high school student of today. I can't do it LOL
http://vimeo.com/16412389

Here is the kid that made the vid skiing for a minute:
http://vimeo.com/17834682

Wish I grew up here and not in the city !


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

My son (3 and a half) got a mini drum kit for christmas last year...

...and a mini strat for his birthday. 

He and his sister(15 months) still dig the Casio keyboard best.

In the winter, we hook a sled up to the AKITA and have him give rides that usually end up with a face full of snow and the cry "again again again"...

...and go to a lot of museums (they are warm, kids can run around and they are NOT making a mess of our house ; )


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

ps- my daughters first words were "Las Das"


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Kevin Walsh said:


> My son (3 and a half) got a mini drum kit for christmas last year...
> 
> ...and a mini strat for his birthday.
> 
> ...


Thats cool, check out the head on that GSD that is one big blocky good looking head on that dog


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Thats cool, check out the head on that GSD that is one big blocky good looking head on that dog


HA...that's the AKITA


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Kevin Walsh said:


> HA...that's the AKITA


:-oWoops don't I feel like a jackass](*,), well anyways still a impressive looking dog


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

OTHER than dogs: horses, cattle, music. lately computer/network/software discussions. throw in a little plumbing/maintenance/cooking, and, of course gardening. just hoping to prepare them for life when Mom's not around.


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> That is one happy little guy Megan . Wish my kids were that comfortable around dogs .


Thanks Jim! He loves the dogs (or anything else that moves for that matter). Bad thing is... He wants the ones that run wild, not the nice calm ones that will sit still for him to pet... :roll:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> OTHER than dogs: horses, cattle, music. lately computer/network/software discussions. throw in a little plumbing/maintenance/cooking, and, of course gardening. just hoping to prepare them for life when Mom's not around.



My 5yr old grandson helped me plant a few hundred bulbs this fall. ](*,) but I loved it! 
He also loves to "turn Pop's compressor on to push some air in Gam's tires". :-o8-[


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Megan Bays said:


> Thanks Jim! He loves the dogs (or anything else that moves for that matter). Bad thing is... He wants the ones that run wild, not the nice calm ones that will sit still for him to pet... :roll:


 hhahaha he wants to play with Loki and her kids? Love the pic with Kole and Boss.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Harry- You should look into Team Losi cars, a little more expensive but well worth it in the end! Although I still have my trusty old Traxxas!

I don't have kids but my dad and I rebuilt my 1966 Ford Falcon when I was growing up. Right now, I'm in the process of rebuilding a 351 Windsor for it! Bigger better and more horsepower!!! 

IF I ever have kids, I'll let them decide what they want to do, I'd prefer they stick with baseball, football, cars, hiking, camping and dogs but whatever.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Both of my children are not children anymore but they both are into dogs. One, Jay is a decoy and Jackie my daughter has trialed her boxer in PP. You might say that the whole family has gone to the dogs. I love it.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

This is one of the many ******* games I enjoy with my boys. Do you think they have a chance in life to be anything other than white trash beer drinking ********?
My wife is scared already. :razz:
My oldest one says when grows up he wants to "drink beer and shoot guns"........ Im so proud of him!=D>


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Cara (6.5) is into swimming, in line skating and tennis. She did a quick start tennis tournament this fall after a few lessons and came in 2nd place. 1st place was an 7 yo that had been playing for two years.

The cool thing is when we went back to Budapest to visit my 94 yo FIL, there are 2 tennis clubs within 10 and 20 walking distance of our house. Cara was able to take a few lessons with a top coach, covered/clay courts. She loved it.


----------

